# Hybrid Motherboard Runs Two Systems On Single Board



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hybrid Motherboard Runs Two Systems On Single Board.



> Motherboard manufacturer DFI has created a hybrid motherboard which allows for two systems to exist on a single board, allowing for a wide range of highly customized set-ups.
> 
> The impressive Hybrid P45-ION-T2A2 can run two systems simultaneously or independently, allowing users to switch between the two wholly different configurations on the fly. The video below demonstrates the unique board in action, running an Ion-based Atom system on one side, with a more traditional socket-775 setup on the other:
> 
> An engineer at DFI pointed out that the Intel Atom system used very little power and could be used for less demanding tasks such as file sharing and movie playback, whereas the P45 775 configuration would be more suited to intensive tasks such as video editing and gaming.


-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I do this with VMWARE, and I can run three or four different O/S versions.


----------

